# Things To Do Before You Retire



## Scribbler33 (Jul 26, 2012)

As you prepare to enter retirement, there are issues you should consider to help make your transition into retirement a successful one. We accept history has apparent that these activities are best conducted with the accord of a spouse, accomplice or added ancestors members, as retirement is generally a cogent point of change for the absolute family.

The list below can help you organize your activities so as to get prepared for that big day.

1. Determine your retirement expenses

2. Review your insurance coverage 

3. Note Medicare milestones on your calendar 

4. Know if to administer for your Social Security benefits

5. Develop a retirement assets plan

6. Select alimony allowances and retirement administration options

7. Review wills, trusts, admiral of attorney, and beneficiaries

8. Set abreast emergency funds


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhhh, OK? :whistlin:
Some of the steps - even to me - are strangely worded and confusing. :huh:
Care to mention as to where this list comes from????

With that said: I'll maybe :shrug: add the rest of my 2 cents later on.......


----------

